# Anyone need a...(read on)



## gampersnaz (Mar 5, 2007)

Guitarist or Bassist Near Sussex NB?
do you like 
Metal?
Hard Rock?
Punk?
Hardcore?
Emo?
Alt?
Ill help!
PM for ideas etc
None


----------

